# Where can I buy Advent wreaths in or near Mexico D.F.



## constellation (May 29, 2010)

Hi ,
I was wondering if it was possible to buy* FRESH /REAL Advent wreaths *in Mexico City. I live near Bosques but it does not have to be around the area......any info would be appreciated.

thanks


----------

